# Finally did it - 2*



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I usually never do late night pools, but tonight decided to take a gamble. It's almost the end of my night and figured whatever, nice way to cap off an easy 30+ minutes 

Young kid trying to look for a bargain long-ish ride home late night that no one in their right mind would accept.

He most likely would have had to wait another 15+ minutes for the next ant to accept, if I didn't.

Oh well live and learn.

Every other random "gamble" pool, I swear it's gonna be my last gamble.

With Uber Pro now I've been pretty good at picking out some pretty decently profitable pools at the right times and areas, but this one kinda leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

I'll be wearing this 2* for the next month or so.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That acceptance rate deserves a 1*


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

2 is an elusive star to get! They are to be worn as a badge of honor and definitely worth a little hit to your rating! Be proud young Jedi .


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a pain. 
I never accept pool trips
I never accept low rated pax


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Never do pool... what’s with your acceptance rate?


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

With my AR I make more per hour than most of you.

When I waste time being finicky declining too many and playing cancel games, my rate/hour (after expenses) plummets


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> With my AR I make more per hour than most of you.
> 
> When I waste time being finicky declining too many and playing cancel games, my rate/hour (after expenses) plummets


The paxes see all those
compliments and badges 
they shower you in gold with tips?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh sorry ant!! I am sure you are also taken those long pings... I rather be more selective and make more per mile.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sample size is too small to say without easily being fooled by the human mind to recognize patterns that aren't real, but it's been mentioned more than a couple times and one rich biz guy with Platinum/diamond rider rewards seemed to think he's getting a better service when they see "matched with high rated drivers" listed as a perk on his side.

If I told you some of the tips I've been getting since Uber Pro that I haven't gotten prior, you would probably call me a liar. But then again, sample size is way too small to make such a determination. 30-40 rides/day from an entropy pool of thousands of rides in random locations and having to be at the right place at the right time under the right conditions is hardly scientific



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Oh sorry ant!! I am sure you are also taken those long pings... I rather be more selective and make more per mile.


You're another one who doesn't realize the concept of time and bottom line earned after expenses for every hour spent outside your home it seems

Carry on. I've found methods that consistently work better for me. I've tried several different ways in the last 1000+ hours clocked in the last 3 months


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> Sample size is too small to say without easily being fooled by the human mind to recognize patterns that aren't real, but it's been mentioned more than a couple times and one rich biz guy with Platinum/diamond rider rewards seemed to think he's getting a better service when they see "matched with high rated drivers" listed as a perk on his side.
> 
> If I told you some of the tips I've been getting since Uber Pro that I haven't gotten prior, you would probably call me a liar. But then again, sample size is way too small to make such a determination. 30-40 rides/day from an entropy pool of thousands of rides in random locations and having to be at the right place at the right time under the right conditions is hardly scientific
> 
> ...


Ha okay continue to devaluate your vehicle doing pool!


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

My vehicle is provided for practically free. But you guys said that's foolish too.

My rate/mile may increase, but that's completely missing the point. Are you driving to prove to the world how smart you are by taking only the best pings? Or are you driving to consistently increase the amount of money in your bank account by as much as possible?

You made poor decisions because of perceived ideas on how this business works, subscribing to things other people told you that aren't true, and you wonder why some people are running laps around you....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am driving to make more money per mile vs expenses... driving long pick up are money losing most cases. I assumed you take a couple of those a day with 91% AR


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I rarely drive far for a pick up, but when I do it's almost always been worth it and that information can oftentimes be found from Uber pro ping info + past experience (time of day, location of pickup, etc)

If my drop-off is to a slower more remote area, and I get a long-ish pool ride that is likely headed to the busier area, it's a clear win since my choices are most likely drive to the busier area on my own dime or waste time waiting for a better ride. Either way the pool ride wins every time and if there are additional pickups the rate decrease is easily made up for, not to mention a very high utilization efficiency for the cost of $1-$2 difference


I don't always hit a home run out of the park. Hardly. But this is a business of averages and thousands of repetitions. Win some lose some; If you make better decisions in the end you will come out ahead and win a lot more often

Profit = edge * volume

You played the game wrong, and wonder why your results consistently suck?

Try me again. Tell me how my consistently superior results aren't working out, compared to your shit results that you whine about daily


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

A real problem here is people thinking of their vehicle as some kind of investment that depreciates. You buy one and it's worth less than you paid as soon as you drive it. Investments have returns and this? It's an expense. No dividends, it won't replicate, just maintenance. Fake tax math. You could buy Escalades for all your employees in 2001 and write it all off but this is not that. Not for you.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

1361 trips in 1 month ????
That's almost 350 trips a week


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 1361 trips in 1 month ????
> That's almost 350 trips a week


Good catch. Working 30 days a month, that's 45 every single day; working the maximum 12 hours a day, that's very nearly 4 trips every single hour for 12 hours.

Sorry, I don't believe it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Good catch. Working 30 days a month, that's 45 every single day; working the maximum 12 hours a day, that's very nearly 4 trips every single hour for 12 hours.
> 
> Sorry, I don't believe it.


Unless he's in a big city doing pool(which he has stated he does) I mean ... wow

That's still pushing it


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm almost at 2 months with Uber, but it won't say "2 months" until the 2 month Mark has actually been passed. I average about 200 trips a week depending on how many days I take off. 35-ish trips a day.

In other words it will say "1 month" whether it's been 35 days or 55 days

I thought y'all OG's knew that

"nice catch", is that the only thing you can find to try and discredit me with? LOL

Everything I say showed and said is real.

You think I'm trying to impress you with a random-generated name from a temporary email site?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I'm almost at 2 months with Uber, but it won't say "2 months" until the 2 month Mark has actually been passed. I average about 200 trips a week depending on how many days I take off. 35-ish trips a day.
> 
> In other words it will say "1 month" whether it's been 35 days or 55 days
> 
> ...


35 trips a day is still crazy .. I barely do that in two weeks lmao


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

When I posted screenshots of my pay statement & summary you guys tried to pick that apart, too. I have conversed with most of you under a different account name.

I'm so sorry some of you can't figure out how to profit from this simple business.

@WAHN can you guess?

Maybe you guys were right after all.

Being throttled hard-core this week, bros

Honeymoon period is over! :'(


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Good catch. Working 30 days a month, that's 45 every single day; working the maximum 12 hours a day, that's very nearly 4 trips every single hour for 12 hours.
> 
> Sorry, I don't believe it.


You going to get a heart attack dude. While it's exciting in the beginning, it will wear you out mentally and physically.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't wanna repeat the entire story again but long hours and sacrifices aren't new to me. I'm not happy where I'm at and know what it takes to get out of a situation. Doing things at "normal pace" will simply keep someone stuck in a situation indefinitely because the base cost of living will eat you up and every extra dollar you can make on top of average wage will get you out of the hole that much faster as it is money that can be put away rather than spent on living cost

I don't do this for excitement or whatever you want to call it, it's old already. I just know what extra I must do to get to the next step and doing the same as the next guy ain't gonna get me there


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I don't wanna repeat the entire story again but long hours and sacrifices aren't new to me. I'm not happy where I'm at and know what it takes to get out of a situation. Doing things at "normal pace" will simply keep someone stuck in a situation indefinitely because the base cost of living will eat you up and every extra dollar you can make on top of average wage will get you out of the hole that much faster as it is money that can be put away rather than spent on living cost
> 
> I don't do this for excitement or whatever you want to call it, it's old already. I just know what extra I must do to get to the next step and doing the same as the next guy ain't gonna get me there


Keep doing what you have to do but realize Uber has you in its honeymoon stage. Try not to look down on the other full time drivers here because they will not get as many pings as you and not cushy rides.

How much is your hourly average btw? That's how I keep track of my net also.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Time will tell but I'm convinced this honeymoon stage thing is complete bs. Lazy finicky drivers trying to milk every penny out of a ride may not get the results they want, I agree that it is very plausible for their algorithms to match you with what's best for their profitability. I'm convinced that how you handle your first weeks will determine how the rest will go.

Many drivers told me "enjoy your first couple weeks while honeymoon lasts". When I showed them results after first couple weeks they said it'll last a month max. When I showed them second month results they said end is coming. Next month who knows but I suspect if I show them a solid year of results they will say enjoy your first year honeymoon second year will be doomed. Then if I show second year results they'll say third year etc etc etc

People have said time and time again towards end of quest it will slow down so it's hard to reach. If anything it speeds up for me and I'm always left wishing higher tiers like 200, 250 rides is available so I can really challenge myself. The current quests are capped at 125 but back when it was 150 or 155 I had zero problems crushing those.

I've always been a firm believer that if you do what you're supposed to, and deliver solid honest work day in day out ignoring the variances hour to hour, day to day, things will eventually work out. As the saying goes "you reap what you sow". Most of my life I've done much, much more challenging work than this rideshare BS cakewalk and know from experience that things don't always come overnight and you must persevere through thin and thick to realize results and goals.

Trying to get tricky and constantly "game the system" thinking you're more clever than a large team of well educated people specially trained in analytics and try to be super finicky etc will only backfire unless you really really know what you're doing


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Time will tell but I'm convinced this honeymoon stage thing is complete bs. Lazy finicky drivers trying to milk every penny out of a ride may not get the results they want, I agree that it is very plausible for their algorithms to match you with what's best for their profitability. I'm convinced that how you handle your first weeks will determine how the rest will go.
> 
> Many drivers told me "enjoy your first couple weeks while honeymoon lasts". When I showed them results after first couple weeks they said it'll last a month max. When I showed them second month results they said end is coming. Next month who knows but I suspect if I show them a solid year of results they will say enjoy your first year honeymoon second year will be doomed. Then if I show second year results they'll say third year etc etc etc
> 
> ...


I only do this part time(2 years now) and I can attest the honeymoon stage is real.

Lots of new drivers come on the forum to tell all the old drivers how they cracked the code.

This isn't to belittle you. I can see you've been working your butt off. I just said something to give you a little perspective.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Unless he's in a big city doing pool(which he has stated he does) I mean ... wow
> 
> That's still pushing it


Goals? I'm going to take a week off my day job and see if I can beat that one of these days. You in?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I only do this part time(2 years now) and I can attest the honeymoon stage is real.
> 
> Lots of new drivers come on the forum to tell all the old drivers how they cracked the code.
> 
> This isn't to belittle you. I can see you've been working your butt off. I just said something to give you a little perspective.


I second that. When I started partime 2 years ago it was like a game. Hit a certain goal to get the prize ?. I took 8 month vacation but came back appreciating it more.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Goals? I'm going to take a week off my day job and see if I can beat that one of these days. You in?


Lmao I would never take off just to drive

But I'll call a uber to and from work and "help" you in your endeavor

?

I'll cancel til I get you


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lmao I would never take off just to drive
> 
> But I'll call a uber to and from work and "help" you in your endeavor
> 
> ?


Okay I get it. I am just to good with my uber skills I dont blame you ?.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Drive in Princeton NJ you will get a 2*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'll cancel til I get you


That melted my heart ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay I get it. I am just to good with my uber skills I dont blame you ?.


Lol yes you are the professional here

!!

Just make sure you run every red light .. I better not be late to work or 1 star

!!!

And a ding for service quality ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol yes you are the professional here
> 
> !!
> 
> ...


You really think I can afford to get another ticket ?‍♀.

Okay only for you. I accept tips in the form of sexual favors.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Anytime you have 480 or more 5 star trips out of 500, you're doing well.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Cut that shit out. Online flirting = gross


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Cut that shit out. Online flirting = gross


Sorry it's hard. I cant help myself. But I'll stop ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry it's hard. I cant help myself. But I'll stop ?


you can continue ✅


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Finally says "2 months", hope you're happy.

Also been getting throttled like crazy!! Help!!!!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm getting better at this.

Still working on my 3* game...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'm getting better at this.
> 
> Still working on my 3* game...


3 is easy. Just be super nice and make them fall in love with you. Then do something they dont like. Play horrible music or brake a lot. That way they choose 3 just so they won't get you next time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

adaleenb5 said:


> I'm almost at 2 months with Uber, but it won't say "2 months" until the 2 month Mark has actually been passed. I average about 200 trips a week depending on how many days I take off. 35-ish trips a day.
> 
> In other words it will say "1 month" whether it's been 35 days or 55 days
> 
> ...


Oh, so you're NEW. In your honeymoon period. That explains a lot.



adaleenb5 said:


> Time will tell but I'm convinced this honeymoon stage thing is complete bs. Lazy finicky drivers trying to milk every penny out of a ride may not get the results they want, I agree that it is very plausible for their algorithms to match you with what's best for their profitability. I'm convinced that how you handle your first weeks will determine how the rest will go.
> 
> Many drivers told me "enjoy your first couple weeks while honeymoon lasts". When I showed them results after first couple weeks they said it'll last a month max. When I showed them second month results they said end is coming. Next month who knows but I suspect if I show them a solid year of results they will say enjoy your first year honeymoon second year will be doomed. Then if I show second year results they'll say third year etc etc etc
> 
> ...


My first weeks were in 2014. I accepted everything.

I can DEFINITELY say that the way things have gone has not been helped by my first weeks.

I have actually experimented over the years. Tried taking everything for a day or two just to see what would happen. Good way to go broke and destroy my car.

Once the add-on surge came here it destroyed almost all profitability. There are times you can get a decent trip if you know what to do AND have a bit of luck. But there is no way IMO to consistently profit over minimum wage here.

Maybe your market is different.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> That acceptance rate deserves a 1*


In my market, the more I accept trips from Uber the more Uber keeps me busy. If I decline trips, the longer it is until I get something.
Not all markets have nonstop trips.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Well... Speak of the devil ...


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 1361 trips in 1 month ????
> That's almost 350 trips a week
> 
> View attachment 346780





AvisDeene said:


> In my market, the more I accept trips from Uber the more Uber keeps me busy. If I decline trips, the longer it is until I get something.
> Not all markets have nonstop trips.


That's a lot of trips , when i first started i was doing 60-70 a week and everyone said that was a lot.. but you got me beat , I don't know how that is even possible -o:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm no stranger to 100-hour work weeks etc at times in my previous line of work. When you're on a mission with a plan and things need to get done, things get done.

As an adult, there is no one else that will take accountability for your failure and there will be no one to blame but yourself for failing to meet your goals.

If you understand this concept, it's easy to do whatever it takes to get to where you need/want to be.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'm no stranger to 100-hour work weeks etc at times in my previous line of work. When you're on a mission with a plan and things need to get done, things get done.
> 
> As an adult, there is no one else that will take accountability for your failure and there will be no one to blame but yourself for failing to meet your goals.
> 
> If you understand this concept, it's easy to do whatever it takes to get to where you need/want to be.


That is true , I use to work from Friday to Sunday all double and triple time on sunday's , I can't or will risk my life or others life's being tired behind the wheel..


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

rondog2400 said:


> That is true , I use to work from Friday to Sunday all double and triple time on sunday's , I can't or will risk my life or others life's being tired behind the wheel..


Wow there's a $16 surge going on right in my area !! I'm to exhausted to drive tonight. I checked on the rider app and only 2 cars out there.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

My 3* game is quickly improving...

And more 2* than 1*!


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh, so you're NEW. In your honeymoon period. That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> My first weeks were in 2014. I accepted everything.
> ...


The law of averages will always kick in... Drive too much and you'll earn lots, but have more car servicing bills. Pace yourself and your car will last longer, your gas bill will be steady, but you'll earn less on the road. 
The only way to earn more is to supplement your income, or set your own fares... I'm working on this right now.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> I'm not happy where I'm at and know what it takes to get out of a situation.


So you pick a dead end job that pays garbage and ruins you car? You could LITERALLY work anywhere else and make more money, have health care, 401k, paid vacation and sick days.

I fail to see how trashing your car, working long ass hours and all the other garbage involved with Uber is a solution to anything other than 'what is the quickest way to destroy my vehicle?'


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Yawn


----------

